# Young cherry shrimp compatability?



## justintrask (Jun 29, 2008)

Right now I have 20 or so young red cherry shrimp in my 29G planted with just 6 glass cats. Any chance a betta would be alright in there as well, or will they go after the shimp? They are pretty small right now, maybe 1/4"-1/2"


----------



## Blue Cray (Oct 19, 2007)

Well a betta tends to stick to the top of the tank but I'd say theres a chance that it could eat them. Is your tank really planted with java moss and lots of hiding spots?


----------



## Guest (Aug 16, 2008)

There's a chance he could eat them, but my 10 gallon is full of reproducing cherry shrimp and I've always had a male betta in there with them. I've never seen him eat any (maybe go after one or two once, but never successful in catching them). As long as you have tons of java moss, you're safe IMO.


----------



## justintrask (Jun 29, 2008)

not tons of java moss, but about 5 small amazon swords. i'll give it a try overnight. thanks!


----------



## waynside (Aug 21, 2005)

the betta will eat the shrimp first chance he gets! to co-exist...there needs to be PLENTY of cover for the little guys!


----------



## Guest (Aug 16, 2008)

Yes, java moss IMO is one of the best ways to keep the shrimp safe.

That being said, however, I have shrimp that sit on driftwood and the substrate all the time instead of in the forests of java moss, and although my betta possibly attempts to chase them, the shrimp jet away too fast. He may be able to pick a few off, but I think its more likely that the shrimp will be safe hanging around the lower parts of the tank. Just keep the betta well fed with floating foods and I think you'll be okay. I would still reccomend getting a little clump of java moss though.


----------

